# Surgery in T-Minus 4 days...



## vdshelton (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi All!

My surgery is next Tuesday, wahoo! I'm actually excited about it and being on my way to recovery/getting back to some sense of normalcy.

Wanted to ask those who have had TT and/or lymph nodes removed, how was your pain after the surgery? Little? Lot?

I've been thinking about things to get to make life a bit easier after the surgery. So far, I have a few button down shirts and loose-fitting v-neck shirts, bendy straws, a neck pillow and bedrest pillow so I can sit up right with comfort (hopefully).

Any other suggestions for items that you all found helpful to use the first few days post-surgery?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

vdshelton said:


> Hi All!
> 
> My surgery is next Tuesday, wahoo! I'm actually excited about it and being on my way to recovery/getting back to some sense of normalcy.
> 
> ...


I had a TT and 10 nodes removed and I honestly had very little pain. I received a IV dose of fentanol in recovery because I was a bit sore and I took a lortab before leaving the hospital...not because I hurt but because we had a long ride home and the nurse really pushed it (which was fine). After that I stuck to three advil twice a day (tylenol doesn't do much for me for pain, but I know a lot of surgeon prefer you avoid NSAIDs right after surgery) regularly to stay ahead of any soreness.

Honestly, I didn't have any out and out pain -- it was "pulling" sensation around my incision that I found uncomfortable. I was very hesitant to turn my head for about a week and a half. I only had very minor swelling and no bruising -- some folks who have more trauma (for lack of a better word) seem to experience more pain. Occasionally, I would have a "stretch-y" feeling in my throat where the tumor was that was uncomfortable so that's why I stayed on soft food for longer than lots of poeple. It didn't hurt, just made me feel squiggly.

I happened to love jello for a week after surgery.  You've got the basics covered, although I also suggest a bunch of kids' movies, young adult books, and stuff that you might otherwise find to be "mind numbing" because the brain fog afterwards kind of demands low level entertainment. :tongue0013:

Let us know if you have any other questions!:hugs:


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Wishing you all the best! I had a completion and 2 nodules removed in July. I echo what Joplin said, I never had real pain just a bit of discomfort. In the hospital I received something IV and one injection for pain. Also, a pill beginning with "D", can't remember the name. I drank a lot of ice water. Before the surgery, I drank a lot of diet soda. I have replaced that with ice water...still drinking 3 quarts a day because I like it!

If you at all bothered by nausea, ask for something before the surgery. They have something that helps.

Will be thinking of you


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

vdshelton said:


> Hi All!
> 
> My surgery is next Tuesday, wahoo! I'm actually excited about it and being on my way to recovery/getting back to some sense of normalcy.
> 
> ...


Ice, ice and more ice..........................; some like to use the frozen baby peas. They say that fits around the neck nicely.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh, speaking of ice...I recently saw a pin on pinterest where it was suggested that you dump s bunch of dishwashing detergent (liquid) in a plastic bag & freeze it. I guess it doesn't freeze completely so if stays "soft."


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

joplin1975 said:


> Oh, speaking of ice...I recently saw a pin on pinterest where it was suggested that you dump s bunch of dishwashing detergent (liquid) in a plastic bag & freeze it. I guess it doesn't freeze completely so if stays "soft."


Cool idea and I guess that's a pun!


----------



## Butterflyjkg (Nov 29, 2011)

I didn't have much pain.. just a tightness around my incision. I got by with Tylenol and whatnot. I did however have this annoying feeling in my throat.. a thickness.. that you can't get out by clearing your throat.. it was very annoying and I am sure it really bugged those around me when I kept clearing my throat. Good luck to you. I think the mental recovery is much worse than the physical... at least it is/was for me. I will say a prayer for you.


----------



## vdshelton (Nov 17, 2011)

Surgery is over and I'm back at home! Thanks for all the recommendations. Im about to ice down the incision using the detergent trick mentioned above.

I'm definitely feeling the "thickness" at the back of my throat....kind of feels like it's mucousy but I cant clear it from my throat. Very sore throat and it makes my ears hurt but the pain meds are helping with that. A bit of stiffness but I need to work on some range of motion exercises...

Ready to get these tubes taken out of my neck tomorrow!


----------



## sonnyjane (Oct 6, 2011)

vdshelton said:


> Surgery is over and I'm back at home! Thanks for all the recommendations. Im about to ice down the incision using the detergent trick mentioned above.
> 
> I'm definitely feeling the "thickness" at the back of my throat....kind of feels like it's mucousy but I cant clear it from my throat. Very sore throat and it makes my ears hurt but the pain meds are helping with that. A bit of stiffness but I need to work on some range of motion exercises...
> 
> Ready to get these tubes taken out of my neck tomorrow!


Welcome home!!!!!  Wishing you a fast recovery!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Welcome home! Get lots of rest and be kind to yourself. I found that mucus-y feeling went away after about five or so days. I think it had more to do with the intubation, but that's just a guess.


----------

